# Gheenoe Low Tide 25 MV Demo



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would like to thank Custom Gheenoe for allowing me to test out the new camo 2007 Low Tide 25 MV for the past week along with several other forum members. I had it out at least 7 times and could not get enough of it. I took several people out for rides and on fishing excursions. No one had anything bad to say. It was all smiles and compliments. Super stable, fun factor of a Gheenoe, well thought out design, and good fishing mojo (see other thread). 

More comments to come once I recover from the long weekend. Here are some pictures from the past week.

My personal favorite but its a repeat from an earlier post.











Buck enjoying the stability.











Waiting for more action.











Getting a little action











K9 approved











:Looks Tippy: (Not the boat. The shirt)


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

looks real nice ;D


----------



## mims (May 1, 2007)

nice push pole.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

sweet.


I am excited fo sho! ;D


----------

